# Livre iBook



## Vladimok (21 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter un livre avec l'application iBooks sur mon ipad, je l'ai récupérer dans iTunes, mais j'aimerai le mettre dans ma Kobo via calibre, mais impossible il y a une DRM, comment remédier à cela. J'ai essayé plusieurs solutions mais rie ne fonctionne.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Septembre 2014)

nono68200 a dit:


> Je crois que c'est illégal, donc impossible d'en parler sur le forum... Si tu l'as acheté sur iBooks, seul iBooks sait le lire...




Voilà, on est un peu coincé entre la légitime interopérabilité et l'interdiction d'outrepasser les DRM et autres protections électroniques.
Apple est à mon avis très mauvais élève puisqu'il n'y a aucune possibilité légale de lire les iBooks ailleurs que sur iDevices, et de façon minimaliste sur Os X, alors que Amazon et la Fnac proposent une application sur iDevices et machines de bureau pour lire leurs e-books respectifs. Perso, j'ai un Kindle, je n'achète donc mes livres électroniques que sur Amazon (jamais vu un iBook qui n'existait pas en Kindle, bien au contraire), ni de différence de prix flagrante.


----------



## Vladimok (16 Janvier 2016)

A quel endroit sont stocké les livres ibook sur mac ?

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Janvier 2016)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Voilà, on est un peu coincé entre la légitime interopérabilité et l'interdiction d'outrepasser les DRM et autres protections électroniques.
> Apple est à mon avis très mauvais élève puisqu'il n'y a aucune possibilité légale de lire les iBooks ailleurs que sur iDevices, et de façon minimaliste sur Os X, alors que Amazon et la Fnac proposent une application sur iDevices et machines de bureau pour lire leurs e-books respectifs. Perso, j'ai un Kindle, je n'achète donc mes livres électroniques que sur Amazon (jamais vu un iBook qui n'existait pas en Kindle, bien au contraire), ni de différence de prix flagrante.


Et pour Amazon c'est pareil, impossible de lire le livre achete ailleurs que sur un Kindle... Le format Kindle est propriétaire en plus...


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Janvier 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Et pour Amazon c'est pareil, impossible de lire le livre achete ailleurs que sur un Kindle... Le format Kindle est propriétaire en plus...



Non, pour Amazon, c'est pas pareil, loin de là. 
Oui, le format Kindle est propriétaire, oui, il y a aussi ces cochonneries de DRM, mais contrairement aux iBooks, et à ce que tu écris, on peut lire les Kindle à peu près partout via l'app Kindle, et en particulier sur iDevices.
App Kindle qui écrase sans problème iBook, au passage.
Quand on a le choix entre un iBook et un Kindle, franchement y a pas photo : le Kindle s'impose, de loin, ne serait ce qu'en terme d'interopérabilité.
Quelque soit ta plateforme, tu garderas tes Kindles. Abandonne iOS, fini, tes iBooks...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (18 Janvier 2016)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Quelque soit ta plateforme, tu garderas tes Kindles. Abandonne iOS, fini, tes iBooks...




Abandonner iOS? Ca t'arrive d'arrêter de respirer aussi? De manger?
Je ne vois pas comment on peut abandonner iOS de son plein grès...


----------



## Anthony (18 Janvier 2016)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Quelque soit ta plateforme, tu garderas tes Kindles. Abandonne iOS, fini, tes iBooks...



Oui mais non, et c'est exactement le même problème sur toutes les boutiques.

Ni Amazon ni Apple ni Google ni Kobo n'imposent les DRM : c'est l'éditeur, au moment d'envoyer son bouquin, qui choisit d'en mettre ou pas. (Je parle d'expérience, je m'occupe de la publication des livres de MacG, et j'ai publié sur toutes ces plateformes). La plupart des éditeurs décident d'en mettre, mais certains (comme MacG) décident de ne pas en mettre.

Seule Google permet de distinguer clairement les livres plombés par une DRM et ceux qui ne le sont pas : sur ce point il y a match littéralement nul entre Apple et Amazon.

Les livres de l'iBooks Store peuvent être dans trois formats : iBooks Author (« conçu pour iBooks »), ePub ou PDF. Les iBooks Author ne peuvent être lus sur aucune plateforme, et ne peuvent pas être convertis : ces livres sont clairement propriétaires. Les autres peuvent être exportés d'un simple glisser-déposer vers le Finder, et lus sur à peu près n'importe quel matériel, à condition évidemment qu'ils ne soient pas plombés par une DRM. S'ils ont une DRM, vous pouvez légalement la casser, mais vous n'avez pas le droit de discuter de la manière de le faire sur ce forum, législation oblige.

Les livres du Kindle Store peuvent être dans trois formats : KFX, KF8 et AZW. Ce sont trois formats propriétaires, et Amazon complique la récupération des fichiers sources. En bidouillant un peu, ils peuvent toutefois être récupérés, et à peu près correctement convertis dans un format standard avec un outil comme Calibre. À condition, là encore, qu'ils n'aient pas une DRM — sinon, même remarque que précédemment. On en revient au même match nul.

Alors oui, l'app Kindle est disponible sur plein de plateformes. Mais c'est un peu choisir entre la peste et le choléra. Choisissez votre poison.

(Par ailleurs, à moins que la discussion ne s'éternise, je fermerai ce sujet assez rapidement, puisque la loi interdit de répondre à la question posée.)


----------



## Gwen (29 Mars 2018)

Tiens au passage, comment on fait pour passer ses livres MacG sur Kindle  ? J'ai beaucoup de mal avec Calibre, ça ne marche souvent pas. Quelqu’un a vu un tutoriel passer  ?

Eh oui, je viens d'avoir un Kindle


----------



## Anthony (29 Mars 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Eh oui, je viens d'avoir un Kindle



Bienvenue au club !



gwen a dit:


> Tiens au passage, comment on fait pour passer ses livres MacG sur Kindle  ? J'ai beaucoup de mal avec Calibre, ça ne marche souvent pas. Quelqu’un a vu un tutoriel passer  ?



Pour nos livres récents c'est difficile parce qu'ils contiennent des vidéos, qui ne sont pas bien pris en charge par les formats de fichiers les plus simples d'Amazon. C'est d'ailleurs la principale raison de notre départ de la plateforme Kindle : elle n'est pas particulièrement adaptée aux livres un peu complexes.


----------



## Gwen (29 Mars 2018)

En fait, c'était juste pour tester, mais je me doutais que les vidéos ne passeraient pas. Par contre, tu n'évoques que les vidéos, mais pas les images, cela voudrait dire que ces dernières seraient transférées  ?

En fait, j'ai de gros soucis avec l'application Calibre et le passage vers le Kindle, car certains livres avec des images peuvent êtres très lourds et donc, ne marche pas en envois par mail, comme cela doit se faire avec le Kindle.


----------



## Anthony (29 Mars 2018)

Je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes majeurs avec les images. La conversion Calibre est un peu longue, mais à part ça, ça passe. Par contre je n'utilise pas la fonction d'envoi par mail, je transfère en USB.


----------



## Gwen (29 Mars 2018)

Donc, ton Kindle apparaît bien en USB, ce qui n'est pas mon cas. Étrange   

J'ai essayé avec deux Mac différents, un avec un adaptateur vers USBC C et un sans adaptateur, et je ne vois pas le Kindle.


----------



## Gwen (29 Mars 2018)

OK. Je viens de changer de câble, et ça marche. C'est même très simple. 

Je n'aurais jamais pensé avoir deux câbles défectueux qui ne marchaient que pour la recharge et non le transfert.


----------



## Anthony (30 Mars 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Je n'aurais jamais pensé avoir deux câbles défectueux qui ne marchaient que pour la recharge et non le transfert.



Deux de suite, c'est quand même pas de chance !


----------



## r e m y (30 Mars 2018)

gwen a dit:


> OK. Je viens de changer de câble, et ça marche. C'est même très simple.
> 
> Je n'aurais jamais pensé avoir deux câbles défectueux qui ne marchaient que pour la recharge et non le transfert.



Ce sont des câbles usb-C?
Peut-être as-tu mélangé tes câbles et ceux que tu as testés sont uniquement des câbles de charge voire des câbles thunderbolt3 (et pas usb)


----------



## Gwen (30 Mars 2018)

Non, non, des câbles USB MicroB -> USB A. Deux câbles de tailles différentes et qui traînaient dans le coin quand j'ai reçu mon iPad. Dans le doute, j'ai sorti le câble officiel du iPad et ça a marché immédiatement. De plus, j'avais testé en USB-C avec un adaptateur A vers C sur mon MacBook pro, puis comme ça ne marchait pas, sur mon iMac, directement au Q de la machine en USB-A, ce qui n'a également pas marché pour les deux câbles. C'est en voyant que cela marchait pour d'autres personnes que je me suis acharné, pensant , naïvement, que c'était une limitation de MacOS.

Pour l'USB-C, je suis au courant que les câbles d'aspects identiques peuvent être très différents, mais je ne savais pas pour les MicroB   

En tout cas, merci pour votre témoignage, sans ça, j'aurais abandonné.


----------

